# kernel msg



## hulifox008 (Aug 26, 2011)

You may already know this, but just in case. Here is the dmesg from TP 32GB:

[ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[ 0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Sourcery G++ 4.3-234) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT 129.2.22
[ 0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [510f02d2] revision 2 (ARMv7), cr=10c53c7f
[ 0.000000] CPU: VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIVT ASID tagged instruction cache
[ 0.000000] Machine: TENDERLOIN
[ 0.000000] Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writealloc
[ 0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 252672
[ 0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat 806bea00, node_mem_map 807ed000
[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 2024 pages used for memmap
[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 0 pages reserved
[ 0.000000] Normal zone: 250648 pages, LIFO batch:31
[ 0.000000] passing from bootie 9437184 bytes at 7f600000 physical for fb
[ 0.000000] allocating 11280384 bytes at 80fe6000 (411e6000 physical) for fb1
[ 0.000000] allocating 6291456 bytes at 81b00000 (41d00000 physical) for kernel ebi1 pmem arena
[ 0.000000] allocating 3145728 bytes at 38000000 physical for kernel smi pmem arena
[ 0.000000] allocating 33554432 bytes at 82100000 (42300000 physical) for adsp pmem arena
[ 0.000000] allocating 63963136 bytes at 38300000 physical for user smi pmem arena
[ 0.000000] allocating 2330624 bytes at 84100000 (44300000 physical) for audio pmem arena
[ 0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 8 pages/cpu @8433e000 s11040 r8192 d13536 u65536
[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s11040 r8192 d13536 u65536 alloc=16*4096
[ 0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 
[ 0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on. Total pages: 250648
[ 0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/mmcblk0p13 rootwait ro fb=0x7f600000 fbcon=disable console=ttyS0,115200n8 nduid=[----------------------------------------------------------] klog=0x7ff00000 klog_len=0x100000 boardtype=topaz-Wifi-pvt lastboot=crash
[ 0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[ 0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[ 0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[ 0.000000] Memory: 101MB 886MB = 987MB total
[ 0.000000] Memory: 941572k/941572k available, 69116k reserved, 0K highmem
[ 0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:
[ 0.000000] vector : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000 ( 4 kB)
[ 0.000000] fixmap : 0xfff00000 - 0xfffe0000 ( 896 kB)
[ 0.000000] DMA : 0xff000000 - 0xffe00000 ( 14 MB)
[ 0.000000] vmalloc : 0xbf800000 - 0xfa000000 ( 936 MB)
[ 0.000000] lowmem : 0x80000000 - 0xbf400000 (1012 MB)
[ 0.000000] pkmap : 0x7fe00000 - 0x80000000 ( 2 MB)
[ 0.000000] modules : 0x7f000000 - 0x7fe00000 ( 14 MB)
[ 0.000000] .init : 0x80008000 - 0x8003e000 ( 216 kB)
[ 0.000000] .text : 0x8003e000 - 0x8062c000 (6072 kB)
[ 0.000000] .data : 0x8064e000 - 0x806cb0a0 ( 501 kB)
[ 0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[ 0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[ 0.000000] RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
[ 0.000000] Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
[ 0.000000] NR_IRQS:839
[ 0.000000] sched_clock: 32 bits at 6MHz, resolution 148ns, wraps every 636291ms
[ 0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x30
[ 0.000000] ODEBUG: 4 of 4 active objects replaced
[ 0.150185] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 13.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=67641)
[ 0.150216] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[ 0.150416] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[ 0.151082] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[ 0.151103] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[ 0.151141] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[ 0.151217] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok
[ 0.220095] Brought up 2 CPUs
[ 0.220115] SMP: Total of 2 processors activated (27.05 BogoMIPS).
[ 0.230682] regulator: core version 0.5
[ 0.230984] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[ 0.231188] AXI: msm_bus_fabric_init_driver(): msm_bus_fabric_init_driver
[ 0.232413] msm_rpm_init: RPM firmware 2.0.67653
[ 0.232873] socinfo_init: v5, id=86, ver=2.0, raw_id=1696, raw_ver=1696, hw_plat=0, hw_plat_ver=65536
[ 0.232883] accessory_chip=0
[ 0.232911] Choosing tenderloin_pins_wifi
[ 0.233204] saw_probe: id=0, rc=0
[ 0.233485] saw_probe: id=1, rc=0
[ 0.236725] Max ACPU freq: 1188000 KHz
[ 0.241859] CPU0: 17 scaling frequencies supported.
[ 0.241869] CPU1: 17 scaling frequencies supported.
[ 0.257682] lcdc_lg_panel_power: l10 ENABLE
[ 0.258255] gpio_request: gpio-197 (BACKLIGHT_EN) status -22
[ 0.258265] lcdc_lg_panel_power: BACKLIGHT gpio 197 requestfailed
[ 0.258727] Registering a6_0 device.
[ 0.258740] Registering a6_1 device.
[ 0.259737] board_setup_S3A_1V8: 8058_s3: forcing HPM mode (1)
[ 1.282398] hw perfevents: enabled with ARMv7 Scorpion-MP PMU driver, 5 counters available
[ 1.282833] Scorpion registered PMU device
[ 1.282855] SCM Remote Version 1.0
[ 1.283242] pm8058_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
[ 1.283282] pm8901_init: i2c_add_driver: rc = 0
[ 1.284796] pm8058_probe: PMIC revision: E3
[ 1.286707] pm8901_probe: PMIC revision: F4
[ 1.288502] pm8058_gpio_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
[ 1.289034] pm8058_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
[ 1.295886] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[ 1.296570] pm8901_mpp_probe: gpiochip_add(): rc=0
[ 1.297869] pmic8058_pwm_probe: OK
[ 1.297911] klog_init: entry
[ 1.297919] klog_init: phys buffer is at 0x7ff00000
[ 1.297964] klog_init: virt address is bfa00000
[ 1.297973] klog_init: magic 0x6b6c6f67 version 0x1
[ 1.297982] found klog, len 1048576, using buffer number 1
[ 1.298251] SCSI subsystem initialized
[ 1.298481] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[ 1.298561] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[ 1.298695] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[ 1.299148] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
[ 1.299636] Switching to clocksource dg_timer
[ 1.304942] usbcore: registered new interface driver huawei_ether
[ 1.305025] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[ 1.305124] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[ 1.305426] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[ 1.307487] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1310720 bytes)
[ 1.308717] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[ 1.308728] TCP reno registered
[ 1.308745] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
[ 1.308782] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 24576 bytes)
[ 1.309062] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[ 1.309501] PMU: registered new PMU device of type 0
[ 1.309782] smd probe
[ 1.309801] smd_core_init()
[ 1.309879] smd_core_init() done
[ 1.309890] smd_alloc_loopback_channel: 'local_loopback' cid=100
[ 1.313762] SMD Packet Port Driver Initialized.
[ 1.317401] msm_rpm_log_probe: OK
[ 1.332868] ashmem: initialized
[ 1.340216] fuse init (API version 7.14)
[ 1.340637] msgmni has been set to 1839
[ 1.341981] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 248)
[ 1.341995] io scheduler noop registered
[ 1.342005] io scheduler deadline registered
[ 1.342048] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[ 1.343885] mdp_clk: mdp_clk=200000000
[ 1.347972] mdp4_fetch_cfg: dmap=47 vg=47
[ 1.348988] Lcdc_lg_probe: bl_pwm0=beeef200 LPG_chan0=0 
[ 1.349988] mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8069ac64 ndx=1 num=0 share=0 cnt=0
[ 1.350004] mdp4_overlay_req2pipe: zorder=0 pipe ndx=1 num=0
[ 1.350054] mdp_bus_scale_update_request: Setting bus scaling index 6
[ 1.353964] msm_fb: overlay pipe id (1) allocated
[ 1.353978] mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8069b2d4 ndx=5 num=2 share=1 cnt=0
[ 1.353991] mdp4_overlay_req2pipe: zorder=0 pipe ndx=5 num=2
[ 1.354003] msm_fb: overlay video pipe id (5) allocated
[ 1.354016] mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8069ae00 ndx=2 num=1 share=0 cnt=0
[ 1.354027] mdp4_overlay_req2pipe: zorder=1 pipe ndx=2 num=1
[ 1.354039] msm_fb: overlay pipe id (2) allocated
[ 1.354051] mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=8069b470 ndx=6 num=3 share=1 cnt=0
[ 1.354062] mdp4_overlay_req2pipe: zorder=0 pipe ndx=6 num=3
[ 1.354074] msm_fb: overlay video pipe id (6) allocated
[ 1.354166] Registered led device: lcd-backlight
[ 1.354792] 
[ 1.354795] msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_init()
[ 1.354942] 
[ 1.354945] msm_vidc_dec: Inside vid_dec_vcd_init()
[ 1.354969] 
[ 1.354971] msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_init()
[ 1.355101] 
[ 1.355104] msm_vidc_enc: Inside vid_enc_vcd_init()
[ 1.355120] 
[ 1.355122] err: Device config mismatch
[ 1.441125] msm_serial_hs_init failed to load
[ 1.441222] msm_serial_hsl: detected port #0
[ 1.441279] msm_serial_hsl.0: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x19c40000 (irq = 227) is a MSM
[ 1.442323] msm_serial_hsl: console setup on port #0
[ 2.203293] console [ttyS0] enabled
[ 2.207396] msm_serial_hsl: driver initialized
[ 2.216501] brd: module loaded
[ 2.219149] loop: module loaded
[ 2.221781] lkdtm: No crash points registered, enable through debugfs
[ 2.228115] pmem: Initializing pmem_kernel_smi (in-kernel)
[ 2.233787] pmem: Initializing pmem_adsp (user-space) as non-cached
[ 2.240674] pmem: Initializing pmem_audio (user-space) as non-cached
[ 2.246411] pmem: Initializing pmem_smipool (user-space) as cached
[ 2.253866] pmic8058_upl_probe: OK
[ 2.254706] nduid: 825e47d229bc16755c9a1bb759f53848e5db3390
[ 2.262742] Initialize hres_counter device
[ 2.266141] Before a6 call to i2c_add_driver.
[ 2.271526] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 2.271549] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 2.335370] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.B): 2.13.25, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1281
[ 2.340899] A6 driver initialized successfully!
[ 2.347484] a6_init_state: enabling A6 internal wake.
[ 2.347507] a6_init_state: TS2_I2C_WAKEUP_PERIOD = 0x1b
[ 2.405312] A6 Version: HW: 255, FW (M.m.B): 2.7.23, ManID: 28769, ProdTyp: 1793
[ 2.410833] A6 driver initialized successfully!
[ 2.416267] Powering on BT
[ 2.419321] mdmgpio_init
[ 2.421747] msm_wm8958_setup_power: codec power setup
[ 2.426184] wm8994_ldo_power: Power up the WM8994 LDOs
[ 2.462269] wm8994 4-001a: Audio Codec Device ID: 8958
[ 2.462917] wm8994 4-001a: WM8958 revision B
[ 2.486114] wm8994 4-001a: No interrupt specified, no interrupts
[ 2.486348] gpiochip_find_base: found new base at 501
[ 2.487329] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 
[ 2.495299] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[ 2.499663] PPP Deflate Compression module registered
[ 2.504384] PPP BSD Compression module registered
[ 2.509646] PPP MPPE Compression module registered
[ 2.514100] SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).
[ 2.523729] CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.
[ 2.531283] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[ 2.535785] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <[email protected]>
[ 2.543024] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether
[ 2.548080] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset
[ 2.553925] usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra_net
[ 2.559755] cdc_ncm: 30-Nov-2010
[ 2.562918] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ncm
[ 2.568509] rmnet_init
[ 2.578271] isp1763_module_init: driver_register() success: result :0x00000000
[ 2.578433] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[ 2.591297] host driver registered w/ tranceiver
[ 2.595693] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm
[ 2.601226] cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
[ 2.609696] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm
[ 2.615357] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[ 2.620383] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[ 2.626207] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[ 2.630868] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda
[ 2.636837] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress
[ 2.642765] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab
[ 2.648729] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom
[ 2.654739] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200
[ 2.660727] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot
[ 2.666612] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma
[ 2.672708] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch
[ 2.678504] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09
[ 2.684599] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55
[ 2.690501] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat
[ 2.696465] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[ 2.702178] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
[ 2.706283] USB Serial support registered for Huawei GSM modem (1-port)
[ 2.713085] usbcore: registered new interface driver option_huawei
[ 2.719295] USB Serial support registered for Sierra USB modem
[ 2.725149] usbcore: registered new interface driver sierra
[ 2.730562] sierra_swi: v.1.7.40:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
[ 2.737538] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_ehset_test
[ 2.743936] peripheral driver registered w/ tranceiver
[ 2.749351] gadget_event: enable storage events
[ 2.753319] g_rockhopper gadget: mass storage function is added
[ 2.759197] g_rockhopper gadget: Rockhopper Gadget, version: Cinco de Mayo 2009
[ 2.766499] g_rockhopper gadget: g_rockhopper ready
[ 2.772127] input: gpio-keys as /devices/platform/gpio-keys/input/input0
[ 2.778364] gpio-keys: volume up button released
[ 2.782638] gpio-keys: volume down button released
[ 2.787550] gpio-keys: core navi button released
[ 2.791993] gpio-keys: mdmuim button released
[ 2.810399] input: pmic8058_pwrkey as /devices/i2c-6/6-0055/pm8058-pwrkey/input/input1
[ 2.811798] using rtc device, pm8058_rtc0, for alarms
[ 2.817569] pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: rtc core: registered pm8058_rtc0 as rtc0
[ 2.829511] i2c /dev entries driver
[ 2.834362] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[ 2.834814] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[ 2.843434] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
[ 2.915545] msm_sync_init: initialized mt9m113
[ 2.916618] msm_gemini_init gemini: success
[ 2.924083] max8903b driver registeration! rc = 0
[ 2.928180] pmic8901_tm_probe: OK
[ 2.931617] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[ 2.936305] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: [email protected]
[ 2.945414] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[ 2.945436] cpuidle: using governor menu
[ 2.952678] mmc0: No card detect facilities available
[ 2.957519] mmc0: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x0000000012400000 irq 136,0 dma 18
[ 2.964479] mmc0: 8 bit data mode enabled
[ 2.968186] mmc0: 4 bit data mode disabled
[ 2.972529] mmc0: polling status mode disabled
[ 2.976944] mmc0: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
[ 2.982426] mmc0: Slot eject status = 0
[ 2.986317] mmc0: Power save feature enable = 1
[ 2.990845] mmc0: DM non-cached buffer at ff01f000, dma_addr 0x7eab1000
[ 2.997429] mmc0: DM cmd busaddr 0x7eab1000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7eab1300
[ 3.004174] mmc1: No card detect facilities available
[ 3.008956] mmc1: Qualcomm MSM SDCC at 0x00000000121c0000 irq 133,0 dma 21
[ 3.020984] mmc1: 8 bit data mode disabled
[ 3.021002] mmc1: 4 bit data mode enabled
[ 3.032982] mmc1: polling status mode disabled
[ 3.033001] mmc1: MMC clock 400000 -> 48000000 Hz, PCLK 0 Hz
[ 3.042054] mmc1: Slot eject status = 0
[ 3.050968] mmc1: Power save feature enable = 1
[ 3.050987] mmc1: DM non-cached buffer at ff020000, dma_addr 0x7eab3000
[ 3.066106] mmc1: DM cmd busaddr 0x7eab3000, cmdptr busaddr 0x7eab3300
[ 3.066146] tenderloin_probe_wifi: id 4 mmc be883000
[ 3.087101] LM8502 module init called
[ 3.087145] LM8502 probe called
[ 3.152098] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1343c8, irq:193
[ 3.152143] qup_i2c qup_i2c.3: I2C slave addr:0x33 not connected
[ 3.168615] Unable to read LM8502 registers
[ 3.178858] Registered led device: core_navi_left
[ 3.179676] Registered led device: core_navi_right
[ 3.181789] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[ 3.181811] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[ 3.209971] gadget_event: source=detected mA=0
[ 3.210205] mmc0: new high speed MMC card at address 0001
[ 3.219026] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SEM32G 29.7 GiB 
[ 3.223596] mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 >
[ 3.565697] No device for DAI CODEC_DAI
[ 3.565718] No device for DAI CPU_DAI
[ 3.572389] asoc: wm8994-aif1 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
[ 3.577082] asoc: wm8994-aif2 <-> CPU_DAI mapping ok
[ 3.643480] input: headset as /devices/platform/soc-audio.0/sound/card0/input2
[ 3.645521] ALSA device list:
[ 3.652569] #0: msm-audio (WM8994)
[ 3.656415] GACT probability NOT on
[ 3.659761] Mirror/redirect action on
[ 3.663211] u32 classifier
[ 3.666155] Performance counters on
[ 3.669900] input device check on
[ 3.673359] Actions configured
[ 3.677028] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
[ 3.681513] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (14712 buckets, 58848 max)
[ 3.687925] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use
[ 3.694998] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or
[ 3.703059] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.
[ 3.709444] xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
[  3.713339] GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver
[ 3.718151] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[ 3.723047] arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller
[ 3.727413] TCP cubic registered
[ 3.730591] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[ 3.735187] NET: Registered protocol family 15
[ 3.739674] Bridge firewalling registered
[ 3.745522] local_clk_disable_reg: clock 33 status stuck at 'on' (bit 4 of 0xfa012fd4).
[ 3.752735] MSM Watchdog Page 0x7eb12000
[ 3.756322] MSM Watchdog Initialized
[ 3.760393] msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[0]
[ 3.765895] msm_sleep_stats: Initializing sleep stats for CPU[1]
[ 3.771915] VFP support v0.3: implementor 51 architecture 64 part 2d variant 0 rev 0
[ 3.780489] registered taskstats version 1
[ 3.787967] pm8058-rtc pm8058-rtc: setting system clock to 2011-08-27 18:36:22 UTC (1314470182)
[ 3.788000] msm_v4l2: msm_v4l2_init
[ 3.804394] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
[ 3.805186] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
[ 3.805241] EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p13): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
[ 3.805282] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 179:13.
[ 4.319735] UDC-CHG (2-2-2): usb_multi_chg_detect (591) : USB host Adaptor(500mA)!
[ 4.366736] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
[ 4.367876] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
[ 4.367936] EXT3-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
[ 4.672711] g_rockhopper gadget: high speed config #1: ROCKHOPPER
[ 4.686064] gadget_event: schedule host_connected
[ 4.691247] gadget_event: source=bus mA=500
[ 5.672246] gadget_event: host_connected=1
[ 5.674840] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC timestamp 4d6e4685
[ 5.680960] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
[ 5.680970] Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
[ 5.680976] Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:30:45
[ 5.680981] mbc_odl.odm
[ 5.680986] mbc_odl_vcp.txt
[ 5.680990] 
[ 5.721510] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC: got firmware
[ 6.625945] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS timestamp 4d6e6714
[ 6.625974] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
[ 6.625980] Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
[ 6.625984] Wed 2 Mar 2011 15:49:40
[ 6.625988] DSPPALM.odm
[ 6.625990] DSPPALM_vcp.txt
[ 6.625993] 
[ 6.659959] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: MBC+VSS: got firmware
[ 7.634990] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ timestamp 4d6e489e
[ 7.635019] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: ODM to BLOB v0.0.0 (odm2blo.pl:52679)
[ 7.635025] Copyright (c) Wolfson Microelectronics plc. 2011
[ 7.635029] Wed 2 Mar 2011 13:39:42
[ 7.635033] HP_Beats.odm
[ 7.635035] HP_Beats_vcp.txt
[ 7.635039] 
[ 7.664527] wm8994-codec wm8994-codec: ENH_EQ: got firmware
[ 8.842933] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: vgscan/vgchange done
[ 9.184665] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: fsck of /var done
[ 9.195483] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
[ 9.196298] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
[ 9.204971] EXT3-fs (dm-1): using internal journal
[ 9.208638] EXT3-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
[ 9.215742] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: /var mounted
[ 9.255453] /usr/sbin/clock_from_var.sh: using /dev/rtc time: Sat Aug 27 13:36:27 CDT 2011
[ 9.655769] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: wiping done
[ 9.668591] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
[ 9.669363] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
[ 9.679755] EXT3-fs (dm-3): using internal journal
[ 9.683423] EXT3-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
[ 9.701027] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: rest mounted
[ 9.718771] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: filesystem checking done
[ 9.822084] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: setup_cryptofs done
[ 9.872595] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh: done reporting fsck results
[ 10.612392] /etc/init.d/mountall.sh done
[ 10.855046] Adding 409596k swap on /dev/mapper/store-swap. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:409596k 
[ 11.538231] rockhopper: switching to config_num=2
[ 11.577963] gadget_event: schedule host_disconnected
[ 11.612562] gadget_event: disable storage events
[ 11.664901] gadget_event: host_connected=0
[ 11.706720] gadget_event: bus_suspended=0
[ 11.712989] gadget_event: media_loaded=0
[ 11.727225] gadget_event: media_requested=0
[ 11.728314] rockhopper: unregister driver done
[ 11.734931] rockhopper: start re-registering driver
[ 11.750793] gadget_event: enable storage events
[ 11.750827] g_rockhopper gadget: mass storage function is added
[ 11.766465] g_rockhopper gadget: novacom function is added
[ 11.766494] g_rockhopper gadget: Rockhopper Gadget, version: Cinco de Mayo 2009
[ 11.786796] g_rockhopper gadget: g_rockhopper ready
[ 12.579970] gadget_event: host_connected=0 (no change)
[ 13.122509] UDC-CHG (2-2-2): usb_multi_chg_detect (591) : USB host Adaptor(500mA)!
[ 13.476473] g_rockhopper gadget: high speed config #2: ROCKHOPPER
[ 13.476642] gadget_event: schedule host_connected
[ 13.487636] gadget_event: source=bus mA=500 (no change)
[ 13.510146] bootmark (starting): E8FC1B29570075E6B37B55BAFAE924F8
[ 14.280785] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
[ 14.284095] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
[ 14.292691] EXT3-fs (dm-8): using internal journal
[ 14.296369] EXT3-fs (dm-8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
[ 14.325274] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
[ 14.329025] kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
[ 14.336691] EXT3-fs (dm-9): using internal journal
[ 14.340367] EXT3-fs (dm-9): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
[ 14.489800] gadget_event: host_connected=1
[ 17.653484] msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
[ 17.653527] msm_device_put:device freq =48000
[ 17.784731] Powering off BT
[ 17.796777] conv_val : 57, hex: 39
[ 17.836511] conv_val : 0, hex: 0
[ 18.508301] smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_VID' cid=6
[ 18.508686] smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL_AQ_AUD' cid=7
[ 18.526236] smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG' cid=9
[ 18.530457] smd_alloc_channel() 'DAL00' cid=10
[ 18.553665] smd_alloc_channel() 'DIAG_CNTL' cid=11
[ 18.577506] smd_alloc_channel() 'apr_audio_svc' cid=13
[ 18.597567] apr_tal:Q6 Is Up
[ 18.597639] SMD: ch 13 0 -> 1
[ 18.607695] SMD: ch 13 1 -> 2
[ 18.607720] apr_tal: SMD_EVENT_OPEN
[ 18.759604] user-pins: configuring irq for gpio 125
[ 18.819823] afe_open: Register AFE
[ 18.838543] msm_device_put:device speaker_mono_tx set 1
[ 18.838567] msm_device_put:device freq =48000
[ 18.852221] max8903b_current_setup: CURRENT_ZERO
[ 18.872482] msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 0
[ 18.879150] msm_device_put:device speaker_mono_tx set 0
[ 18.886140] msm_device_put:device speaker_stereo_rx set 1
[ 18.886168] msm_device_put:device freq =48000
[ 18.898710] aif1 codec rates are already configured, just return
[ 18.899151] msm_device_put:device speaker_mono_tx set 1
[ 18.908972] msm_device_put:device freq =48000
[ 18.916886] aif2 codec rates are already configured, just return
[ 19.255845] max8903b_current_setup: CURRENT_500MA
[ 21.792902] board_sdio_wifi_enable
[ 21.792966] wifi_power(1) 1.8V sdio: set load
[ 22.071750] tenderloin_wifi_power: New regulator mode for 8058_s3: 1
[ 22.071775] wifi_power(1) 3.3V
[ 22.332732] wifi_power(1) 8901_l1 3.3V
[ 22.361162] wifi_power(1) 8058_l19 1.8V
[ 22.390542] wifi_power(1) CHIP_PWD
[ 22.894742] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x01 (3 bytes)
[ 22.931960] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1a (5 bytes)
[ 22.941566] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x1b (8 bytes)
[ 22.950074] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x14 (0 bytes)
[ 22.972322] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x80 (1 bytes)
[ 22.972423] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x81 (1 bytes)
[ 23.006238] mmc1: queuing unknown CIS tuple 0x82 (1 bytes)
[ 23.006299] mmc1: new high speed SDIO card at address 0001
[ 23.816138] Using Wi-Fi calibration data from token
[ 23.816168] MAC from EEPROM 00:1D:FEF:95:B3
[ 23.850958] MAC from PmWiFiService 00:1D:FEF:95:B3
[ 24.557030] wmi_control_rx() : Unknown id 0x101e
[ 24.557491] AR6000 Reg Code = 0x40000067
[ 24.797178] AR6000 Reg Code = 0x80000348
[ 24.884520] colocated bt = 2
[ 29.113320] channel hint set to 2412
[ 30.462228] IPT_PACKET_DROPPED_NO_MATCH: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:21:6b:cc:72:f2:08:00:45:00:01:a1:33:3e:00:00:80:11:81:59:c0:a8:01:65:c0:a8:01:ff:07:6c:07:6d:01:8d:12:22:4e:4f:54:49:46:59:20:2a:20:48:54:54:50:2f:31:2e:31:0d:0a:48 SRC=192.168.1.101 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=417 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=13118 PROTO=UDP SPT=1900 DPT=1901 LEN=397 
[ 31.295139] msm_fb: Layers from : fb0
[ 31.295170] msm_fb: invalid to switch layer fb0 on
[ 31.296045] msm_fb: Layers from : fb0
[ 31.296067] msm_fb: invalid to switch layer fb1 off 
[ 32.006885] mdp4_mixer_blend_setup: Error: no bg_pipe mixer_num: 0 mixer_stage: 2
[ 32.006902] mdp_bus_scale_update_request: Setting bus scaling index 1
[ 32.032484] msm_kgsl: initialized dev=0 mmu=on per_process_pagetable=on
[ 34.154796] IPT_PACKET_DROPPED_NO_MATCH: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1d:fe:df:95:b3:00:50:b6:07:86:5a:08:00:45:00:00:cd:d5:0b:40:00:32:06:18:0a:cd:8c:cb:2d:c0:a8:01:b3:14:66:e0:82:ee:52:cf:61:f8:f4:25:92:50:18:d9:c0:93:f1:00:00:17:03:01:00:a0:da:8b:12 SRC=205.140.203.45 DST=192.168.1.179 LEN=205 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=54539 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=5222 DPT=57474 WINDOW=55744 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0 
[ 34.193528] IPT_PACKET_DROPPED_NO_MATCH: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1d:fe:df:95:b3:00:50:b6:07:86:5a:08:00:45:00:00:72:d5:0c:40:00:32:06:18:64:cd:8c:cb:2d:c0:a8:01:b3:14:66:e0:82:ee:52:d0:06:f8:f4:25:92:50:19:d9:c0:09:f8:00:00:17:03:01:00:28:5d:d8:95 SRC=205.140.203.45 DST=192.168.1.179 LEN=114 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=54540 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=5222 DPT=57474 WINDOW=55744 RES=0x00 ACK PSH FIN URGP=0 
[ 34.452885] IPT_PACKET_DROPPED_NO_MATCH: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1d:fe:df:95:b3:00:50:b6:07:86:5a:08:00:45:00:00:cd:d5:0d:40:00:32:06:18:08:cd:8c:cb:2d:c0:a8:01:b3:14:66:e0:82:ee:52:cf:61:f8:f4:25:92:50:18:d9:c0:93:f1:00:00:17:03:01:00:a0:da:8b:12 SRC=205.140.203.45 DST=192.168.1.179 LEN=205 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=54541 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=5222 DPT=57474 WINDOW=55744 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0 
[ 35.044137] IPT_PACKET_DROPPED_NO_MATCH: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1d:fe:df:95:b3:00:50:b6:07:86:5a:08:00:45:00:00:cd:d5:0e:40:00:32:06:18:07:cd:8c:cb:2d:c0:a8:01:b3:14:66:e0:82:ee:52:cf:61:f8:f4:25:92:50:18:d9:c0:93:f1:00:00:17:03:01:00:a0:da:8b:12 SRC=205.140.203.45 DST=192.168.1.179 LEN=205 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=54542 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=5222 DPT=57474 WINDOW=55744 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0 
[ 36.862315] cpufreq: cpu 1 is not active.
[ 36.920375] process 1906 (BrowserServerMo) no longer affine to cpu1
[ 53.462345] cpufreq: cpu 1 is not active.

And /proc/cpuinfo:
Processor	: ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)
processor	: 0
BogoMIPS	: 13.52

Features	: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp neon vfpv3 
CPU implementer	: 0x51
CPU architecture: 7
CPU variant	: 0x0
CPU part	: 0x02d
CPU revision	: 2

Hardware	: TENDERLOIN
Revision	: 0000
Serial : 0000000000000000

/proc/interrupts:
CPU0 CPU1
16: 76659 10669 GIC dg_timer
17: 0 0 GIC gp_timer
19: 0 0 GIC apps_wdog_bark
51: 174 0 GIC rpm_drv
52: 0 0 GIC mpm_drv
54: 0 0 GIC pm_drv
68: 0 0 GIC modem_wdog
69: 0 0 GIC smd_dev
70: 0 0 GIC smsm_dev
81: 0 0 GIC vidc
105: 0 0 GIC msm_rotator
107: 42 0 GIC MDP
112: 372 0 GIC kgsl
113: 0 0 GIC kgsl
119: 0 0 GIC q6_wdog
121: 1 0 GIC smsm_dev
122: 2032 0 GIC smd_dev
132: 14019 0 GIC msm_otg, msm_hsusb
133: 12889 0 GIC msm-sdcc (cmd), msm-sdcc (pio)
136: 34192 0 GIC msm-sdcc (cmd), msm-sdcc (pio)
170: 0 0 GIC smd_dev
183: 49539 0 GIC qup_err_intr
185: 1 0 GIC qup_err_intr
191: 864 0 GIC qup_err_intr
193: 9651 0 GIC qup_err_intr
199: 13225 0 GIC msmdatamover
203: 53 0 GIC msmdatamover
222: 0 0 GIC qup_err_intr
223: 50 0 GIC msm_uartdm2
224: 24 0 GIC qup_err_intr
227: 114 0 GIC msm_serial_hsl0
244: 0 0 GIC kgsl
293: 0 0 msmgpio a6
296: 2 0 msmgpio core navi
313: 0 0 msmgpio WM8958 mic detect
317: 0 0 msmgpio mdmuim
323: 0 0 msmgpio soc-audio
344: 1 0 msmgpio pm8058-irq
347: 0 0 msmgpio pm8901-irq
350: 0 0 msmgpio a6
359: 0 0 msmgpio volume up
360: 0 0 msmgpio volume down
381: 0 0 msmgpio userpins
384: 0 0 msmgpio lm8502
444: 0 0 pm8058 CHGVAL
468: 1 0 pm8058 pm8058_rtc_alarm
479: 0 0 pm8058 pmic8058_pwrkey_release
480: 0 0 pm8058 pmic8058_pwrkey_press
737: 0 0 pm8901 pm8901-tm-irq
738: 0 0 pm8901 pm8901-tm-irq2
IPI: 3821 7216
LOC: 0 0 
Err: 0


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Kind of looks "usbcore" is a group of modules... and that appears to include the driver for the touch screen... (touchscreen is a cypress product...)

Btw, there's a pretty cool video showing the truetouch touchscreen that's in the touchpad... google it...


----------

